# Daffodils!



## braveheart (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a bunch in a vase in my room. And they're coming out. 

Daffodils are my favourite flower.

They are starting to come out in the parks around here, too.

Winter is almost over!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: daffodils!*

Not here, unfortunately. The forecast is for freezing rain and we've already had some of it.

Daffodils usually come out as my birthday approaches (April).


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 29, 2008)

I love daffodils!!


----------



## dark (Jan 29, 2008)

Daffodils are pretty; thought they came out later in the year, but don't like their relatively short life span.

I do like hybrid various color versions that are common nowadays.


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 29, 2008)

I love daffs too, theres some by our local pond on the grass verge, I would love to buy some but my budgies think they are food


----------



## dark (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## braveheart (Jan 29, 2008)

They smell amazing too!
The yellow ones are so vibrant, and the white narcissi are so delicate....


----------



## lallieth (Jan 29, 2008)

I LOVE daffies too...my garden in spring is full of daffies,tulips and other assorted spring flowers..Each Feb hubby comes home with a potted hyacinth for me which is my fav spring flower


----------



## dark (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Into The Light (Jan 29, 2008)

we have another 2-3 months of winter weather left :sob:


----------



## lallieth (Jan 29, 2008)

Actually,environment canada is saying that the temps from now on should be pretty good and that we just may get an early spring..We are due for some warmer weather this week


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 29, 2008)

now _that_ would make me very happy


----------



## dark (Jan 30, 2008)

Check out the gallery:

Narcissus (flower) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow those pics are stunning


----------



## braveheart (Jan 30, 2008)

White jonquils, those are my favourites. I have poignant memories associated with them. They brought hope and beauty in a time when I was very very ill with depression, but didn't know at the time. 

And... daffodil is my 'birthday flower'.


----------



## dark (Jan 30, 2008)

braveheart said:


> White jonquils, those are my favourites. I have poignant memories associated with them. They brought hope and beauty in a time when I was very very ill with depression, but didn't know at the time.
> And... daffodial is my 'birthday flower'.




... And the all mighty daffodial perhaps your personal favorite or?


----------



## braveheart (Jan 30, 2008)

I was born on the first day of Spring!


----------



## dark (Jan 30, 2008)

braveheart said:


> I was born on the first day of Spring!



Celebrate the first day of Spring, March 20th, and Pisces zodiac symbol to boot!


----------



## braveheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Actually 21st.


----------



## dark (Jan 30, 2008)

Thought perhaps I had the day off; damn it.;-)

I'm sending this to you regardless:


----------



## braveheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

